# Disoriented and ramming side of tank



## jwatson1981 (Apr 11, 2011)

HI

Could use some help with my Oscar. She is a year old and has been doing good until recently. Can not figure out what is wrong.

About 2 days ago she started ramming the side of the tank and acting crazy. She has tried jumping out of the tank but was blocked by the cover. She has not eaten that I can tell. She likes to swim backwards more that I've noticed. She has a white sore under her mouth I believe was caused by hitting the cover with her attempt to escape.

Did a 75% water change and changed her filters/carbon and the ramming of the side of the tanks has stopped but she is still disoriented and appears to not be eatting still.

Any ideas, she is part of the family and I feel helpless not being able to help.


----------



## Big_Al (Apr 11, 2011)

my oscars i used to keep did this all the time :? and was told this is quite normal behaiviour for the rowdy buggers...

along with disturbing ALL rocks, plants ananything they could :lol: I had a pal tell me of them smashing up heaters 

I wouldnt worry about it but a second opinion never hurts.

alex.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome to the cichlid-forum. 

I have a few questions.

1.) what size tank?
2.) Any tank mates?
3.) What is your normal water change schedual?
4.) what are you feeding?
5.) are you 100% positive it's a female?
6.) when you say the fish is acting "crazy" does it look as if it attacking you ramming and flaring it's gill covers at you or it's reflextion?
7.) Are the lights on when "she" is doing this?

Help me help you and we'll get to the bottom of it.


----------



## jwatson1981 (Apr 11, 2011)

Tank is 65 Gallon tank, no other fish, typically change at least 25% a week, feeding the Cichlid Staple pellet, (Do the males lay eggs?)if not then she is definitely female, She was ramming the tank when no one was around and acted more aggravated if you came near the tank, she attempted to jump out of the tank and hit the cover, lights stay on.

She has since stopped ramming the tank, but is not eating. I have seen her moody and drama queen but this time is a little different. She has never taken this long to get back to her "normal" routine. Everyday she seems to improve but the not eatting is worrying me.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well then, if it's laying eggs then I'm 99.999999999999999999% confident it's a female! LOL Oscars are nototriously difficult to sex, darn near impossible.

Tank size seems fine.

No tank mates is good.

Water changes can be bumped a little higher to say 1/3 weekly.

Diet is good, no live food is a plus.

Didn't know she laid eggs, and a lot of people tend to just sex their oscars on a whim or decide they have a male or female.

Are the lights on when she's ramming the glass? If so, shut them off, she's seeing her reflection and defending her territory from an intruding oscar that just won't go away.

Have you changed anything in the tank or even in the room the tank is in? Oscars are very aware of their surroundings and do not like change. You'd be suprized what can throw them into a slump.

Slumps or acting depressed and not eating can last for weeks on end. Sometimes a nice jucie earthworm can snap them out of it. I'd try that first. But if it's only been a couple of days I wouldn't worry. MY breeding pair is housed in a 14' 1200 gallon tank and they will go days without eating for no apparent reason. Point is, they want for nothing in a tank that size so sometimes it's just them being them.

ALSO Adult/mature oscars only need fed once every other day. They do not need the feeding regimine that a young fish needs. You will find that your water conditions will improve dramaticly and the color of your oscar will even improve. Adult cichlids in general do not need fed on a daily basis. All my adult cichlids get fed once in the morning every other day and nothing on water change day no matter if it falls on a non feeding day or a feeding day.


----------



## jwatson1981 (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay, thanks I have learned a lot more about my girl. I was thinking the ramming could be the reflection but with the lack of eatting etc... thought maybe somthing wrong. She is still improving, getting back to her "normal" self. but just not really hungry. But I guess if she is only suppose to be feed every other day then that might be why. LOL I am going to try the worm though just for my piece of mind.

THanks again.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Let us know what happens.


----------

